# 5D3 Shipment in Europe?!?!



## LifeAfter (May 5, 2012)

Any idea when will the 5D3 ship in Europe, anyone?

I contacted Canon Switzerland (while i live in Switzerland) once they replied my mail:


nous vous remercions pour votre très fort intérêt pour l’EOS 5D Mark III. Nous avons livré une bonne quantité du boitier à la date annoncé, un grand nombre de kits avec l’objectif EF 24-70 seront livrés cette semaine. Comme les appareils sont distribués au commerce spécialisé via des distributeurs, il peut avoir un bref délai jusqu`à l’arrivé au magasin. Cette semaine, des magasins photo devront certainement recevoir les appareils. Comme la demande est très forte, et il y existe un grand nombre de précommandes, il probablement serait difficile de trouver des appareils « disponibles », mais n’hésitez pas de contacter votre fournisseur préféré à cet effet.

English:

thank you for your strong interest in the EOS 5D Mark II. We delivered a good amount of housing on the date announced, many kits with the EF 24-70 will be delivered this week. Since devices are distributed in specialized trade through distributors, it may have a short time up to arrival at the store. This week specialised stores will certainly receive the devices. As the demand is very strong, and there are a large number of pre-orders, it probably would be difficult to find devices "available", but feel free to contact your preferred vendor for this purpose. (google translate)

Avec nos meilleures salutations

I tried to ask once more after, but no answer at all. 
knows whet will it arrive, i tried to contact different vendors - nothing!!!!


----------



## rj79in (May 5, 2012)

Kits with the 24-70?  that's new


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 6, 2012)

I have mine for nearly 4 weeks now - bought it in shop in my hometown


----------



## stobbe (May 6, 2012)

i´m a german living next to swiss(1km xD)
gotta buy it there, because i can save about 500€ over the price in germany 

i hope its avaible soon... looking forward in summer-time to buy it 8)

next week... im gonna ask the shop i picked for a offer and about delivery time


----------



## Lily (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. 

I'm from Luxembourg and I preordered mine (in kit with the 24-105 lens) in a German online shop.

Been waiting since the 2nd of April and still no news of when I can hope to finally get it...

It's starting to feel depressing when you've been saving for this beauty and you have to wait for an unknown date to finally receive it...

Will it be this week...? This month...? No idea...

I'll keep you informed if I finally get any news on a delivery date.


----------



## bubeli (May 8, 2012)

Hi, I live in Switzerland and I ordered my 5D iii (kit) March 10 on a popular helvetic site ... I'm still waiting... :'(


----------



## Antoon (May 9, 2012)

Lily said:


> I'm from Luxembourg and I preordered mine (in kit with the 24-105 lens) in a German online shop.



Hi,

I also live in Luxembourg.

Usually, I also buy in German online shops, but for the 5D Mark III I found that Luxembourg prices were unbeatable:

Body: €3099

Body + kit lens: €3799

I ordered it in the main camera shop in Lux city, but I am also still waiting.

Cheers,

Antoon


----------



## rambarra (May 9, 2012)

Many european countries are still dry. One major german official distributor told me he had still to see one kit delivered by canon germany. All what they had was coming from HK gray market. Same is happening in Italy. HK is also dry at the moment. There were plenty of 24-105 kits and bodies there until last week but now zero. Prolly this has to do with the light leak fix thing, even though Canon sales strategy has been recently somewhat confusing. They have raised prices pretty much on every popular item (DSLR lenses & cameras) and availability in general is extremely low. OL good marketing tricks.


----------



## Lily (May 9, 2012)

Antoon said:


> Lily said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Luxembourg and I preordered mine (in kit with the 24-105 lens) in a German online shop.
> ...



Hello,

Yes, I went to the shop you are mentioning two weeks after my preorder but the guy told me that they had a huge waiting list so I decided to wait for my German shop...

I got mine for the same price, so I wasn't too disappointed that I didn't order it in Luxembourg directly to avoid delivery fees.

As for the release date, still no news from Germany. I'm starting to get really upset, I don't care if I still have to wait 3 weeks or more, but I would just really like to have a clear release date.

It's starting to feel like the release of a well known phone that was sold out the first day and unavailable in every shop here for two months after that...

I'm going to try contacting Canon Germany to get some information...

I'll keep you posted if I get anything interesting from them.

Regards,

Lily


----------



## hnjdk (May 9, 2012)

Was at a demo event for 5D3 and the new radio flash system today, on a main Canon Dealer in Denmark. There was canon reps. (Canon Professional Service) there and they knew absolutely less than nothing about the next supplies. They dont know when, they dont know how many bodies/kits they will get.   :-[ :'(

It sucks big time.

Come on Canon DK / UK / DE / SE ........, call Japan and ask them, they should know.

They should have waited 2-3 months with the release - it is simply embarrassing.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 9, 2012)

At least the 5D Mark III appears to be getting there eventually. The situation is even more frustrating waiting for the 1D-X.


----------



## Lily (May 10, 2012)

For me, the main frustration comes from the fact that no vendors/shops and Canon official rep seams to be able to give an clear estimation date of shipping.

Because in the meantime, they are people like myself, for whom it's a really expensive purchase and not just some addition to a fancy Canon gear collection...

And knowing that since more than a month and a half I have 3800 euros wandering somewhere in the nature and still no camera in my hands... :'(

Anyway... I've contacted Canon Luxembourg yesterday and today and finally managed to get someone on the phone. They are going to contact me per e-mail within 48h. Wait and see... :-\


----------



## Lily (May 11, 2012)

Canon Support Center replied today :

_Cher,

Nous avons bien reçu votre message concernant le Canon EOS 5D Mark III et nous vous
remercions pour l’intérêt que vous portez à nos produits.

Les livraisons du modèle Canon EOS 5D Mark III se font actuellement toujours par
petites quantités vu le grand succès de cet appareil et la production qui ne sait
pas suivre la demande. Nous vous conseillons de contacter votre revendeur qui est
le seul qui pourrait vous informer correctement sur les dates de livraison.

Cordialement_

Basically : The 5D Mark 3 is sent in small quantity, due to the high success of the product and the production which is unable to keep up with the demand. Contact your reseller for more information on the delivery dates.

Meaning : We have no clue about how many of our products will be available in the next months but your reseller should know better. XO XO, Canon

Just love the standardized template. It's just getting better...


----------



## hnjdk (May 11, 2012)

Hi Lily

Sounds exactly what I was told by Canon's employees 

But there is light at the end of the tunnel 
I can see that in the United Kingdom, yesterday Calumet got them in stock, however, with rapidly declining stocks today.
Today, warehouseexpress in UK gained kit (including 24-105 lens) in stock.

So maybe there is something on the way from Japan - both for Denmark, Luxembourg and Germany. I look forward to it, and has done so for over a month. The money is burning in my pocket. The dealers are just as impatient as we are - it's all about turnover for them. I would also suspect the Danish customs-authorities for some delays - but only because I know their pace - they are not waiting for their products - they really don't care.

Come on Canon - let the dealer call us with good news - sooooooon


----------



## Viggo (May 11, 2012)

I bought mine a month or so ago in Norway... We didn't get that many, but a fair amount. The second batch seems harder to get hold of.


----------



## Fotofanten (May 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I bought mine a month or so ago in Norway... We didn't get that many, but a fair amount. The second batch seems harder to get hold of.



I placed my order soon after the announcement, and I am still waiting for my mk III. Speaking to Canon and my Norwegian dealer leads me to believe that it will not show up any time soon. My best guess is late summer / fall, but then again I am a pessimist at this point.


----------



## Lily (May 11, 2012)

I just went to see the General Conditions of my reseller, 3 months pass the delivery date to be able to get my money back, no possible compensation for the delay...

Let's just say, if they don't get it soon, I will not see my money back until a very long time...

I'm going to contact them again, who knows...

*depressed*

Not even talking about the technical issue of the 5D Mark 3, it is unbelievable that such a huge company, who knows that some people (me included) have been waiting 3 years for this camera, is admitting that they did not create enough products to compensate the demand... :-\


----------



## LifeAfter (May 13, 2012)

I'ts really dissapointing, i tried contacting Canon Europe several times from here in Switzerland, by mail - no response.

After calling Canon Switzerland they switched me to Canon France, and had a longue discussion with an employee: she took my mail and so... And told me that there are 5d III's in stock at oficial Canon vendors (they aren't much). 
What a shame, i'ts not true.
She told me that they are shipping by small quantities and maybe i'm just not a priority at the shop i preorderd.
I preordered it 2 aprill, in two shops, none of them have an idea of the delivering date, if its one week, one month, six months....no idea.The Canon representer told them that he had no idea of the shipping!!!

Contradictory, really a shame.

I think i would have just been simple to say 3 months or 6 months.... I'ts so frustrating

Anyone have any similar experience in Europe?


----------



## Lily (May 14, 2012)

Hello there,

So... Finally got an answer from my reseller and guess what? Not going to get my Canon anytime soon.

_"Unfortunately, we do not have a specific delivery date for the article you
have requested.

It is hard to get new Canon digital cameras. We do not have an idea. Maybe we
get it in june or july."_

"Maybe" June or July...? Is this suppose to be a big joke...? 

Canon doesn't know... My reseller doesn't know... I'm getting really bored...

Guess for my big shooting next week I was waiting for since months now, I will have to borrow a friend's 5D mark 2 and pray that I don't mess up with it's awfull autofocus. :'(


----------



## hnjdk (May 14, 2012)

Looking at the dealers website from who i have my order, the camera (with 24-105 lens) suddenly showed up as "in stock". But when i put it in my "basket" it said - not in stock.

I read this as, they have gotten some - but not for me yet - they haven't called or written :'(

I hope i will get it sooooooon - i'm the most impatient person on their entire waitinglist - including those who wait for D4/D800/D1x - come on Canon.


----------



## Viggo (May 14, 2012)

Fotofanten said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine a month or so ago in Norway... We didn't get that many, but a fair amount. The second batch seems harder to get hold of.
> ...



Hmm, strange, in Norway? I work in a shop there in we filled all pre-orders with the first batch, no more waiting lists. We can't get anymore bodies either, but sign up and you'll be the first to get one.


----------



## Fotofanten (May 14, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Fotofanten said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Just tell me where to sign! What shop do you work in? Fotovideo? I have a reservation at Dustinhome, although they are not sure if my body will be amongst the ones they _think _they will receive the 30th of May. You can hit me up on flickrmail, my username on flickr is the same as here. Cheers 

EDIT: I just discovered there is a personal message option on this forum.


----------



## Viggo (May 14, 2012)

Fotofanten said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Fotofanten said:
> ...



Bare kom innom japanphoto på Byporten, tror ikke vi har en eneste en på liste der nå. Vi forventer ting inn, men usikkert hva slags antall. Er mye forsinkelser ute å går, men jeg tror ikke det er snakk om over sommer'n i hele tatt. Du får det nok ikke til 17.mai, men noe midt i mellom tipper jeg.


----------



## Vossie (May 14, 2012)

I ordered mine on May 3rd from www.ac-foto.com. Although the website mentioned a delivery time of 3 weeks, I received a shipping notice on the 10th and recieved the camera today!. 

The shop is located in Aachen, Germany; I live in The Netherlands.

(I ordered the kit with the 24-105). Their service is good and their price as well (have purchased several items from them in the past, incl. EOS 3, EF 28-135 IS, EF 100-400 IS, EF 50 1.4, Speedlite 550 EX).


----------



## CanonLITA (May 14, 2012)

Any news on price/availability/ETA in Italy? Thanks


----------



## Lily (May 14, 2012)

Vossie said:


> I ordered mine on May 3rd from www.ac-foto.com. Although the website mentioned a delivery time of 3 weeks, I received a shipping notice on the 10th and recieved the camera today!.
> 
> The shop is located in Aachen, Germany; I live in The Netherlands.
> 
> (I ordered the kit with the 24-105). Their service is good and their price as well (have purchased several items from them in the past, incl. EOS 3, EF 28-135 IS, EF 100-400 IS, EF 50 1.4, Speedlite 550 EX).



300 euros more than what I paid plus the delivery fees...

And I'm still short of about 4000 euros... 

But thank you for the advice. Maybe someone else that is not stuck with an incompetent reseller will be able to benefit of this tip.


----------



## Antoon (May 16, 2012)

Enquired with a couple of dealers and it's always the same story: Canon Europe is not able (let me rephrase that: not willing) to give information when the 5D3 will be delivered in non-homeopathic quantities in Europe. The dealer where I placed my pre-order some weeks ago told me that he doesn't expect anything for another 2-3 weeks! 

I do not understand why a company like Canon is unable to distribute cameras evenly across their important markets.

Seems like the Japanese consider that the European 500 million people market is much less important than the US where it's just in stock in places like B&H.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

Perhaps the impression is somewhat misleading. The states are just one big market getting some supplies, while smaller countries like for example Honduras may not have seen a single 5D Mark III being delivered.

Here in Europe we are all sitting in our nice small countries agonizing over the trickle of new cameras coming to our continent. One of the factors may be that per country the numbers are lower, because we don't just look at one big country being delivered to. According to the net income Canon is making per region, Europe is bigger than the U.S., so from Canon's corporate perspective I don't think they would play favourites for U.S. customers.

See page S1 at http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2012/rslt2012q1e.pdf as a reference.


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

UK seems to be getting plenty of 5DIII


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

It appears that they prioritize larger markets over smaller markets. That makes sense for me. My only problem is that I live in Switzerland and that is a pretty small place, so I guess here we are kind of out-of-focus for Canon.


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> It appears that they prioritize larger markets over smaller markets. That makes sense for me. My only problem is that I live in Switzerland and that is a pretty small place, so I guess here we are kind of out-of-focus for Canon.



They probably sent them by boat ;D ;D ;D


----------



## asmundma (May 19, 2012)

I got mine May 16th in Norway, pre-ordered eary April.


----------



## Jul (May 20, 2012)

Ordered the 24-105mm box the 23rd of April, still waiting, shipping status -unavailable- after estimated delivery date around the 15th of may....

Vive la France et vive la FNAC ...


----------



## tarekhamila (May 20, 2012)

I buy my gear from a Swiss web site called www.digifuchs.ch very competitive prices and they also have the 5D3 body only available.


----------



## tron (May 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that they prioritize larger markets over smaller markets. That makes sense for me. My only problem is that I live in Switzerland and that is a pretty small place, so I guess here we are kind of out-of-focus for Canon.
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (May 20, 2012)

There should be no worries, by the time 5DmkIII will be widely available in Europe the 5DmkIV will have been announced ;D ;D


----------



## LifeAfter (May 20, 2012)

tarekhamila said:


> I buy my gear from a Swiss web site called www.digifuchs.ch very competitive prices and they also have the 5D3 body only available.



Even digifuchs have no stock at this moment, anyway they are one of the most expensive for the 5D iii. And why can they have it and none othe others can? See toppreise.ch


----------



## LifeAfter (May 20, 2012)

LifeAfter said:


> tarekhamila said:
> 
> 
> > I buy my gear from a Swiss web site called www.digifuchs.ch very competitive prices and they also have the 5D3 body only available.
> ...



The price difference at digifuchs and some others is almost 600 Chf !!!


----------



## BillyBean (May 20, 2012)

I'm in the UK. I phoned up Jacobs in Leicester early last week, and was told to pre-order to guarantee late June delivery - they were getting 2 a week, and had 7 pre-orders.

Anyhow, they got a whole crate in this week - fulfilled all their pre-orders, asked me to come in and get mine, which I did. They had in addition, about 4-5 extra lying around, not assigned to customer orders. I checked a few serial numbers, and they were all xxxx3xxxx stock - i.e. not reworked, but fresh made.

So clearly, large stocks are now coming through. I guess in a week or two these will reach all corners of Europe.

Unless, of course, Canon are revising pricing in the Eurozone, 'cos of the dropping Euro exchange rate, and holding back stock. But that wouldn't affect Norway, Switzerland, etc., who avoided that particular folly.


----------



## tarekhamila (May 20, 2012)

LifeAfter said:


> tarekhamila said:
> 
> 
> > I buy my gear from a Swiss web site called www.digifuchs.ch very competitive prices and they also have the 5D3 body only available.
> ...



Thank you for the interesting web site, i hope that you get yours fast and at a good price.


----------



## Dragon Ace (May 20, 2012)

Anyone who lives in the UK can order the 5d mk3 with the 24-105 f4 kit lens from warehouseexpress and the good news is they are in stock..


----------



## Flemming (May 20, 2012)

I got mine (kit version) from JapanPhoto Aalborg Denmark last Friday. They had 6 in stock I think (dont know if all kits or also body only).


/Flemming


----------



## hnjdk (May 20, 2012)

Got a call from my dealer friday - 5D3-kit's was in stock. Bought a Mk. II wednesday - and it's a great camera with the 16-35 witch i got for the pricedifference  as a compliment to my 24-105 and 70-200 F2,8 IS II


----------



## Lily (May 21, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> It appears that they prioritize larger markets over smaller markets. That makes sense for me. My only problem is that I live in Switzerland and that is a pretty small place, so I guess here we are kind of out-of-focus for Canon.



Hello there,

I would agree to this and the previous comments about the UK having so much in stock because it's such a huge market, but personally mine comes from Germany and I don't think it is a small country and market for Canon, like Switzerland or Luxembourg may be...

Anyway, still no news for me, glad to see that some of you are receiving your order...

I'll keep waiting... :-\


----------



## fotografiasi (May 21, 2012)

do you know any place in Belgium that has the 5d3 body only?


----------



## Antoon (May 23, 2012)

Contacted again the dealer (in Luxembourg) where I had placed my pre-order 5 weeks ago and he still didn't expect anything arriving in the next couple of weeks !!! 

Really got fed up with waiting and ordered my 5D3 from DigitalRev in Hong Kong.

Total price: 3162 euro (including shipping, customs tax, local Luxembourg warranty). 63 euros more expensive than my pre-order but still a good price and at least I'll have a camera by the end of next week


----------



## Jul (May 23, 2012)

BeneLux including France seem to be the last countries scheduled for the 5D3 shippings..

FNAC customer service called me today. They told me shippings won't start until June....
I purchased a lens on a Hong Kong website, I had to pay taxes to get the package from the deliverer (around 70 euros)..

I'll wait.......


----------



## altenae (May 23, 2012)

Jul said:


> BeneLux including France seem to be the last countries scheduled for the 5D3 shippings..
> 
> FNAC customer service called me today. They told me shippings won't start until June....
> I purchased a lens on a Hong Kong website, I had to pay taxes to get the package from the deliverer (around 70 euros)..
> ...



Not really.
In the Netherlands some big stores already had some in store around end march.


----------



## beat (May 23, 2012)

I've got my 5D Mk3 with 24-105 in Switzerland from a Saturn store three weeks ago. They said that they ordered many from Canon Switzerland, but they just got one single piece (which is now mine  )
They sold it for 4199.- CHF (about 3500€) 

I've heard that they had some stock in the Saturn shop in Thun, but it seems that the price increased to about 4500.- CHF...


----------



## Lily (May 23, 2012)

Antoon said:


> Contacted again the dealer (in Luxembourg) where I had placed my pre-order 5 weeks ago and he still didn't expect anything arriving in the next couple of weeks !!!
> 
> Really got fed up with waiting and ordered my 5D3 from DigitalRev in Hong Kong.
> 
> Total price: 3162 euro (including shipping, customs tax, local Luxembourg warranty). 63 euros more expensive than my pre-order but still a good price and at least I'll have a camera by the end of next week



Hey there,

I also called them yesterday to know if they had any news on the availability but they honnestly told me that Canon themselves told them that they simply didn't know when they will start shipping to Luxembourg... Canon...

As for my German shop, I e-mailed them yesterday also to tell them that if I didn't receive a clear date of delivery untill the 1 of June (yes, I'm still patient and kind), that I would like my money back.

I hope that they are kind enough to reimburse my money so I can purchase it somewhere else.

Need my money back... Or my camera...

Good to know about your store in Hong Kong, I was thinking, if I manage to get my money back, to maybe order mine from B&H, but I'm afraid of receiving a 300 euros taxes invoice from FedEx or whatever delivery company I will choose.

Anyone ordered from the States here? Any information on the tax delivery fees?

Tell me please Antoon when you will receive it if everything is ok, I may buy mine there too, fed up of waiting. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fotofanten (May 23, 2012)

Mine has been shipped. Yay  Seems like there is a batch coming to Scandinavia around the beginning of June.


----------



## Antoon (May 23, 2012)

Lily said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I also called them yesterday to know if they had any news on the availability but they honnestly told me that Canon themselves told them that they simply didn't know when they will start shipping to Luxembourg... Canon...
> 
> ...



Hi Lily,

DigitalRev is apparently a well-known bric and mortar shop in Hong Kong. An Australian friend already ordered there and had no issues, so everything should be alright.

I explicitly asked them about customs duties and they replied that it is already included in the price and that they pay for it.

I'll drop a line when it arrives next week.


----------



## LifeAfter (May 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, from Switzerland

Here things are starting to move a little bit.
I asked my store for my 5DIII and he told me that he received one today but it was allready preordered and shipped today to the costumer.

I'm the 4th on the list, so it's really frustrating.

Another online store has it in stock but much more expensive (about 700$ difference from my order): 
http://www.digifuchs.ch/index.php?advised_product=15308

Another vendor told me that Canon Switzerland are hesitating to buy more of 5DIII's,
and that they are shipping not more that 5-6 units per day i suppose.


----------



## LifeAfter (May 24, 2012)

The vendor that i discussed about half an hour told me that some stores buy them in Germany at some distributors for about 3000$ (grey market) that they sell them in switzerland!


----------



## Lily (May 25, 2012)

LifeAfter said:


> The vendor that i discussed about half an hour told me that some stores buy them in Germany at some distributors for about 3000$ (grey market) that they sell them in switzerland!



Obviously not my distributor since I still have no news from him! ;D

It's really a big joke over here to manage to get one of these.

Big shooting tomorrow morning and still no expectation of receiving my camera anytime soon. :-\

Have a nice week-end guys. 

Lily


----------



## Jul (May 29, 2012)

FINALLY !!!

Browse the web, find small retailers ! They are probably hiding boxes..

After waiting for more than 5 weeks, I had no news from one of the biggest tech store in France.. but I never really stopped browsing the web... and I finally found a small store (in my own town!) having a body for the exact same price.. Sooooo lucky !

Sorry for those who are still waiting...


----------



## opelio (Jun 1, 2012)

In Rome, Italy, on my local reseller, 3 5d Mark III boxes lie on the shelf unsold since 2 weeks (when mine arrived)

Too many bad rumors in the past weeks, too high the sale price (in Italy), not a real big improvement from Mark II.

Nikon D800 selling as a FIFO cue (one a day)!


----------



## alfeel (Jun 1, 2012)

opelio said:


> Too high the sale price (in Italy)



What's the price [€] in Italy?


----------



## opelio (Jun 1, 2012)

3200/3400


----------



## Alexevana (Jun 1, 2012)

Antoon said:


> Contacted again the dealer (in Luxembourg) where I had placed my pre-order 5 weeks ago and he still didn't expect anything arriving in the next couple of weeks !!!
> 
> Really got fed up with waiting and ordered my 5D3 from DigitalRev in Hong Kong.
> 
> Total price: 3162 euro (including shipping, customs tax, local Luxembourg warranty). 63 euros more expensive than my pre-order but still a good price and at least I'll have a camera by the end of next week



Why did you not order in Belgium or Germany?


----------



## alfeel (Jun 1, 2012)

opelio said:


> 3200/3400



h**y s**t.. that's super expensive, that's why nobody wanna buy it, in Milan we have it at 3000€ and I have seen one at 2850€!


----------



## Lily (Jun 2, 2012)

Alexevana said:


> Why did you not order in Belgium or Germany?



If you find me a dealer in Belgium or Germany that has it ready to ship and at a correct price (if I manage to get my money back), I'll order directly.

Since every shop or almost seems to be short of 5D Mark 3, I understand why he bought his in China.

Still no news for me... Need... :'(


----------



## iaind (Jun 3, 2012)

Most of the Pro dealers in UK appear to have stock on their websites


----------



## Ayelike (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine has just been picked up from a shop in Berlin:

http://www.foto-leistenschneider.de

I had to wait 4 weeks for the 5D3 body but it's a fresh model - all launch issues resolved.

Only problem is I'm not going to Berlin for another two weeks so my friend over here is holding it for me. These two weeks are going to be looooong weeks


----------



## elias_k (Jun 3, 2012)

UK and Germany are great news, anyone with informations from switzerland?


----------



## Lily (Jun 4, 2012)

Little news on my side.

My shop has sent me an e-mail today to tell me they will refund my preorder. 

I've found with the help of a friend photographer a professional shop in Germany that has them in stock, I called today and made a reservation for a kit.

Almost 300 euros more, but at least I might have it for this week-end if my shop refunds quickly.

I'm happy, hope this will work.


----------



## elias_k (Jun 9, 2012)

are there any news for europe? i hope mine is coming soon...


----------



## Lily (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally got my kit on Friday!

I had to drive a long way to Germany to get it but it was really worth it. 

Hope the other shops will also be able to provide some bodies and kits, the shop where I wen had plenty of them.


----------

